# MLCS Daisy Pin Router Guide



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

After seeing this:

Daisy Pin Router Set Sale *New Online Video Demo

recommended in another thread, I'm seriously considering buying one. However, before I do, I was wondering if anyone who owns or has used one could provide me with their opinion of the pros and cons of this jig?
Thanks,
rstermer


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

TemplateTom's methods work like the pin router except you can see what you are cutting. Since you already have guide bushings why not just make patterns to use them with and save the extra cost? The Router Workshop guys also prefer the above the material method. You can see their jig and patterns at the Oak Park site.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI rstermer

I like the one I have,,You don't need to see the bit to know it's working, the pin will do all the work ,,I will say you should have a lift kit on your router table.. in order to use it on many projects.


=========



rstermer said:


> After seeing this:
> 
> Daisy Pin Router Set Sale *New Online Video Demo
> 
> ...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't believe it! BJ promoting a router lift? Be still my heart... <grin>

Jim


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI rstermer
> 
> I like the one I have,,You don't need to see the bit to know it's working, the pin will do all the work ,,I will say you should have a lift kit on your router table.. in order to use it on many projects.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob- As usual, your reply raises a host of intrguing thoughts. I was wondering if yoy could post some more views of the featherboards/wood springs in your thumbnail? Also, what were you setting up for in that thumbnail? I see the stop you set off to the right and the daisy pin router and can't quite figure it out.

Edit- On second look, is that block off to the right a material holddown?
rstermer


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rstermer

Here's a link about the feather boards 
http://www.routerforums.com/shop-safety/9874-ice-hold-downs.html

You are right about the block to the right side on the top,it's a feather hold down on, offset type so the bit can hide inside of it..


=========



rstermer said:


> Hi Bob- As usual, your reply raises a host of intrguing thoughts. I was wondering if yoy could post some more views of the featherboards/wood springs in your thumbnail? Also, what were you setting up for in that thumbnail? I see the stop you set off to the right and the daisy pin router and can't quite figure it out.
> 
> Edit- On second look, is that block off to the right a material holddown?
> rstermer


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi rstermer
> 
> Here's a link about the feather boards
> http://www.routerforums.com/shop-safety/9874-ice-hold-downs.html
> ...


Thanks Bob, could you post some more pictures of the offset feather holdown, backside and bottom, maybe a more direct front view? I think I need to make one. 
Thanks,
rstermer


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BS, this is where Bj and I will NEVER agree, I think that pin routing is for the birds, I like to SEE what I'm doing and plunge routing with decent size template guides achieves this and lots more!


----------

